# Miter saw station



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Spent the last 2 days working on this "dual tool" station. It was designed to accomodate the miter saw and planer, but for me it will be miter saw stand and storage for the planer (so I can finally stop tripping over it). Based on plans from an old Woodsmith issue.

Learned that I don't like installing drawer slides. Also learned to make sure the hinges do what their supposed to do before you install them. They were supposed to bring the wing flush to the top, but they actually have a little off set so I had to build up the top of the wings with some hardboard. There are fold out wings on both sides. If I would have thought about earlier, I would just have built it at the same height as my bench and done away with the left wing. Took about 10 hours total.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice, I have to build one for mine. I have it on my mental list to do.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I tend to be much more generic when I make shop carts. However, the need for some refinements to several of mine is creeping closer and closer.

I like this idea. It looks both clean and functional. Nicely done. I may steal the design when I remake mine.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nicely done. I may have to make a similar cart. I currently have my planer on a stand and my CMS on the floor. I don't hardly use it so I think I may take your design and put the planer on top and store the CMS under it. I'll have to look and see if I can make adjustable wings that can be moved to support infeed/outfeed for the planer, or long boards with the CMS. Got me thinking now.....Thanks for posting.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

ACP, the wings are there to support for both the planer and CSM if you need them to. You just need to build it to the height of what ever tool is taller and them put the other on a riser block. I don't intend to use my planer on this stand so I dind't do it that way. Also, make sure you make the top wide enough to fit the planer with the tables down.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job,fantastic way to save space.Seems like we are all crunched a little for floor space.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Resurrected this for GeneT


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

sawdustfactory said:


> Resurrected this for GeneT


Thanks so much for sharing!


----------

